# YUK! A Rotten Problem



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Looks like I've developed an intolerance to polyester. 
Contact dermatitis/painful rash/misery after wearing cycling shorts. Since I just dropped a couple grand on a nice road bike, I find this problem very frustrating and scary. 
The doctor says to stop wearing bike clothes but it's what you wear! I can't wear blue jean shorts although I could wear a t-shirt if I must. 
Done the creams and it really helped until I put the shorts on again.
Any one have this? Do you know of any fixes for this problem? 
Hope someone can help! 
Thanks


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

How about cycling shorts made from wool?


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

I know this goes against all the rules but find something to wear under the shorts until you can find shorts made from the appropriate materials.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Do you use a fabric softener when washing? I have itching/rash from certain fabric softeners. I quit using them on my cycling gear


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> Do you use a fabric softener when washing? I have itching/rash from certain fabric softeners. I quit using them on my cycling gear


Fabric softeners should be avoided on ALL clothes! The way they work is by breaking down the fabric (how else do you think they "soften" it) causing your clothing to age faster than necessary. 

Of course this is particularly troublesome for any fabric where "stretch" is desired (eg cycling shorts, etc) because once "softened" they will lose elasticity quite quickly.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Do any of you know anything about silk liners? Could that be a possible fix? I'll look at the wool.


----------

